# Nor Cal Rally Potluck Sign Up



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, now it's 4 weeks away! We have a potluck scheduled for Sat night so please sign up with what you plan on bringing.
I will provide plates, forks, knives, and spoons.

Also, Katie had a great idea of having a Welcome hour on the 23rd. Everyone up for that as well?

Please sign up for your potluck dish or dishes.

1. Chabbie1 Lasagna, plates, knives,forks,spoons and a dessert
2. N70Q Dillyburgers,potato salad, and misc (maybe something yummy from the dutch oven)
3. VVRRRMM
4. Bentpixel
5. 4me meatballs and dessert
6. Drobe5150
7. Husker92 Pasta salad and meat dish

We would also like to know how many kids will be attending and the ages. We are trying to plan some activities for the kids depending on the ages.
Please let us know;

1. how many kids will be joining you
2. ages of the kids

Also, if you know of anyone else that would like to join us there are a few sites available as I believe that PDXDoug and Yianni and Yianni's BIL have had to cancel. I think their sites (#16,18,25, and 129 )are available if you send a them a pm. Bcsmith4k has also had to cancel. Sorry guys, we will miss you all!

Thanks,
Trish


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT time....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, now it's 4 weeks away! We have a potluck scheduled for Sat night so please sign up with what you plan on bringing.
> I will provide plates, forks, knives, and spoons.
> ...


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

New updated potluck list!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, now it's 4 weeks away! We have a potluck scheduled for Sat night so please sign up with what you plan on bringing.
> I will provide plates, forks, knives, and spoons.
> ...


Updated list!


----------

